# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  معرفی جدیدترین فهرست از دانشگاههای برتر جهان/ هاروارد همچنان در صدر

## Parniya

موسسه رتبه بندی تامسون رویترز، در گزارش سال 2014 خود یکصد دانشگاه برتر جهان را معرفی کرد.

موسسه رتبه بندی تامسون رویترز ، در گزارش سال 2014 خود یکصد دانشگاه برتر جهان را معرفی کرد.بر اساس این گزارش که دانشگاه ها را در سال 2013 مورد بررسی قرار داده است؛ دانشگاه هاوارد، دانشگاه فناوری ماساچوست (MIT) و دانشگاه استنفورد هر سه از آمریکا، رتبه های اول تا سوم برترین دانشگاه های جهان را به خود اختصاص داده اند.دانشگاه های کمبریج و آکسفورد از انگلیس، دانشگاه برکلی در کالیفرنیا، پرینستون، ییل، موسسه فناوری کالیفرنیا و دانشگاه کالیفرنیا در لس آنجلس رتبه های چهارم تا دهم را از آن خود کرده اند.بر اساس این رتبه بندی 28 دانشگاه از 50 دانشگاه نخست این فهرست آمریکایی ، 6 دانشگاه انگلیسی، 3 دانشگاه ژاپنی، 3 دانشگاه کانادایی و دانشگاه هایی از چین، سوئیس، کره جنوبی، هلند، استرالیا آلمان و هنگ کنگ دیده می شود.

----------


## sam_9910

خدایا آرزوی قبول شدن در داشگاهی (تهران) را داریم که در بین 150 دانشگاه برتر دنیا نیست (170دقیقا) 
خدایا,,,, این تحفه را از ما دریغ نکن !!!!

----------


## amirsalarsh

> خدایا آرزوی قبول شدن در داشگاهی (تهران) را داریم که در بین 150 دانشگاه برتر دنیا نیست (170دقیقا) 
> خدایا,,,, این تحفه را از ما دریغ نکن !!!!


170 هست؟؟
من 2013 که نگاه کردم چهارصدو خوردی بودا!!

----------


## ali shahvali

عزيز جام پس امير كبير كو ........ بابا فك نكنم اينا معتبر باشن من خودم تو نت سرچ ميكنم هر سايتي يه چيز زده نمي دونم كدوم رو باور كنم

----------


## pishy

جالب بودن
یعنی امکانش هست روزی ادم تو این دانشگاه ها درس بخونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

